# Light but Strong Blk Mrkt Riot



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

Well in a couple of months I'm going to sell my 24seven and build a Black Market Riot, and I need some opinions and tips for some parts.

Frame: Blk Mrkt Riot raw
Fork: Rockshox Argyle 409
Front Hub: Atomlab Aircorp 20mm
Rear Hub: Atomlab Aircorp SS 12T
Rims: Mavic EX721
Spokes: DTswiss 2.0/1.8/2.0
Brakes: Avid Juicy 7 160mm front and rear
Tires: Schwalbe Table Top 2.25"
Innertubes: Nokian DH
Seat/Post: Macneil Capital seat, Macneil post
Grips: Animal Edwin
Sprocket: 28T or 30T
Headset: FSA Impact
Stem: Blk Mrkt Underboss
Cranks: Shimano Saint
Bar: ???

What size frame should I have? I'm 172cm tall.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ditch the DH tubes.. normal tubes are just fine.


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

hey, I just thought I'd point you towards some great deals from atomlab. The've got a bunch of clearance stuff up for sale, you can get an aircorp wheels for $110 a piece with free shipping, and you can pick up a really nice stem and bars to go with as well for really good prices. That might help cut down the cost of the bike a little bit, especially when getting the 2k7 aircorp hubs will run you more than the whole clearance wheelset will. Heres the link to the atomlab site: http://atomlab.com/clearwheel.html

I'd also say for a bike like the riot I'd go with 160mm avid BB7s, much cheaper and they work amazing


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd go for the large frame, it will help alleviate any clearance issues with X-ups and bar spins. And a 22" TT really isn't that long.

There are lots of options for cranks, stems, and bars. I'd do bmx cranks for sure. Profiles, Easterns, Stolens, etc. I'd steer clear of 22mm spindles, though, with a euro bb. How much rise do you want with your bars? I'd get a BMX stem... check out the Weight Weenie thread. BikeSATORI has some awesome stems over there. Then you'll have to make sure you get 22.2mm bars. If you want 3" rise, though, you won't have many options.


----------



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

fiddy_ryder said:


> ditch the DH tubes.. normal tubes are just fine.


ill see, the tires only weigh 600g so I doubt there very puncture resistant.

well id like a stem thats 40-50mm reach, and bars with 2-3" rise, preferably light.

Would Primo Hollowbites be good cranks?


----------



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

How did my post get up there?

anyway, ill get the Blk Mrkt Underboss stem since it only weighs 190g!


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got a blkmkt and i like it alot, I made the mistake of going with the 21.5 and can't clear on x-ups or barspins. 
i have the underboss stem 0 rise i like that too, super light.
go with atomlab bars
posibly fly cranks those are super light/strong, but don't come with a bb so you'd need to buy a euro bmx bb to fit.

and ditch the dh tubes


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

i'll second the fly cranks there are stiff as profiles and about an once lighter the profiles with the ti spindle



i forgot to metion thats just arms bolts and spindle no bottom bracket though


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't the Fly cranks use a 22mm spindle? You'll be ridin on razor thin bearings with a euro bb. But, if that doesn't bother you, they are light. You could also check out the Wombolts (also 22mm). If you get the Black Market stem, might as well get the Bada Bing bars, too.

Or, Ride-This still has a special for SIC bars and stem combo...

http://www.ride-this.com/SIC-Chase-Bar-and-Stem-Combo-20200092.html


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

man, honestly, I wouldn't get the badabing bars... the bend on them seems to extend way the hell out to jibbajabba land... looks goofy and holds you back if you wanna cut down. a dude posted them up on a different forum complaining, and they just looked goofy... the stem on the other hand looks tight.

yeah, the Fly's are 22mm... and I'd agree with Cru about runnin' it with euro bb... wait until this summer and you may not have to though!

I'm surprised that special didn't end like over a month ago for that SIC combo... I might have to hit it up for a new cockpit on my rail...


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

cockpit id get some atomalb or gusset bars and an elementary stem, and some odyssey wombolts


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

handle bar:
-I say go with a cromo bar, for all intents and purposes they're stronger, and if they do fail, they will bend, not sheer off like a alum bar would.
atomlab
gusset
dmr wing bar cromo

stem:
-something light weight, a lighter bmx stem or a mtb specific stem.
-with the dmr, gusset and some atomlabs bars they use the bmx clamp dia (22.2) these are the only handle bars that'll fit on a bmx stem. but they also come with shim to use on 25.4 stems (traditional mtb size) 
-bmx stems are built stronger not nessicarly because of more extreme riding but because of the more leverage caused by the taller bars, causes more stress thus the lightweight blackmarket stem can be as light as it is because of the lower mtb bars.

-odyssey elementary 22.2
--techy one bolt clamping, light for a bmx stem, weak clamping for bmx bar fine for mtb.
-s&m ******* xlt 22.2
--cool light bmx stem
-blkmkt stem 25.4
--super light mtb stem
-sic 25.4/31.8
-- don't know much about these
-new thomson elite x4 0x50x31.8
--super light 173 grams and its thomson what more is there to say


cranks:

i recomended the flys before but the people who commented about the 22mm spindle and euro bb are right. the bb wears out quick. so although the flys and wombats also 22mm spindle are awesome, the euro bb is not ideal. so i'll revise my recomendation.

if you grind:

go with profiles, proven design 19mm spindle

if you don't grind:

go with saint, as much as I hate shimano, these cranks are awesome super light for the strength, super stiff, and no bb life issues because of 24mm spindle and outboard bearings.

but do with it what you will, and it'll be awesome no matter what you put on there


----------



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, I didnt know how saints would look on it(to phat), but then I saw a pic of a MOB with XT's. Looked fine.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, the Fly's are 22mm... and I'd agree with Cru about runnin' it with euro bb... wait until this summer and you may not have to though!


I had to figure out what you were talkin about.... I think you are talkin about this.....

https://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4016/flybikeseurotospanishcodr9.jpg

https://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7549/flybikeseurotospanishcomj9.jpg


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

MlCHAEL said:


> Well, I didnt know how saints would look on it(to phat), but then I saw a pic of a MOB with XT's. Looked fine.


Yeah, I don't like the looks of the saints at all. Here is a good rule of thumb to live by (although, there are some exceptions)....

Mountain Bike Components = Gay

BMX Components = Rad


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha..... well........
I don't care what it looks like as long as it works, I appoligize for not being girl-pants-ie/trend enough. 

and I run profiles on my park bike, im not rich enough to run saints


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Golly, you don't want the cool kids to shun you now, do you?


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ahahahaha cru is right though, i do like bmx parts on mtb better than mtb on mtb. as far as tight pants, dont hate, but dudes in girl pants are sick. to get girl pants. 
step 1. stand outsie american eagle with your girlfriend and point out the style you like.
step 2. Get your significant other to go in there, get the size you need, pay and walk out.
step 3. wear them and look like an idiot because your thighs are the size of small logs and get laughed at. but yeah seriously, profiles are siiiiiiiick and their coming in clearcoated raw now. MICHAEL check your pms


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You can pick up saint cranks for the same prices as profiles now.... I prefer the bmx iron myself though.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Yeah, I don't like the looks of the saints at all. Here is a good rule of thumb to live by (although, there are some exceptions)....
> 
> Mountain Bike Components = Gay
> 
> BMX Components = Rad


preach it brotha' shreda'! lay down the law of the land.

why do you think you see so many mtb companies copying bmx style parts? I'd say atomlab may have been the OG ambassador, along with DMR... mrp and deity with their cranks... 
but heck man, I can't be a hypocrite, I still gotta use mtb parts, since I DH/FR too, but still use the bmx shiz when possible of course...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Castle said:


> I had to figure out what you were talkin about.... I think you are talkin about this.....
> 
> https://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4016/flybikeseurotospanishcodr9.jpg
> 
> https://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7549/flybikeseurotospanishcomj9.jpg


haha, did you grab those pics from one of my posts in the "ok, beef w/ weight..." thread?
you're gettin' warm, kinda what I'm talkin' about, but you'll have to wait and see if the manufacture comes through this summer, things could get complicated...


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

BikeSATORI said:


> haha, did you grab those pics from one of my posts in the "ok, beef w/ weight..." thread?
> you're gettin' warm, kinda what I'm talkin' about, but you'll have to wait and see if the manufacture comes through this summer, things could get complicated...


yup....

those would allow you to run a 22mm spindle with larger bearings correct? Does someone else have a nicer/more adjustable/simple set up in the works? Seems like something like this would make alot of sense.. just limits some chainline adjustability....


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

just speculation, but posibly a mid bb from blk mkt? but I was seriously thinking about desgining somthing like that bb showen above, I guess fly beat me to it.


----------



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

saint cranks are pretty cheap nowadays. the color on them somehow manage to go with everything.

EDIT: J-dogg, cant see any new pm's


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cully said:


> just speculation, but posibly a mid bb from blk mkt? but I was seriously thinking about desgining somthing like that bb showen above, I guess fly beat me to it.


BlkMrkt has a Mid bb kit coming out???


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

no not that I know of, I am just hoping that, and it would be feasable, that blkMrkt would come out with a mid bb frame. but I really want to make a euro mid bb kit


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

cully said:


> no not that I know of, I am just hoping that, and it would be feasable, that blkMrkt would come out with a mid bb frame. but I really want to make a euro mid bb kit


oh gotcha... I didn't think they did yet but I don't always keep up. yeah, seems that blkmrkt is one to def. follow up with the bmx innovations in fairly short order... Euro was a short lived little fad in bmx there... But I honestly think a euro all the way up to Mid would be too big a jump, overkill when Spanish is just fine and a little bit smaller.
also if running with a chainguide, might clear the hole and ISCG mounts just a bit better, assuming in a situation where someone riding a DH/FR/4X bike might use it outside of intended street/dj/park = ss...
just wait and see man, some stuff will be popping up shortly I'm sure, and I'll put money down you'll hear about it here soon....


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

MlCHAEL said:


> Well, I didnt know how saints would look on it(to phat), but then I saw a pic of a MOB with XT's. Looked fine.


Ive got Saints on my Blk Mrkt Mob and they look sick!


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

cully said:


> hahaha..... well........
> I don't care what it looks like as long as it works, I appoligize for not being girl-pants-ie/trend enough.
> 
> and I run profiles on my park bike, im not rich enough to run saints


You can get Saints at Jensen for $149 thats a steal and there stiff as hell


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

here's a pic of my Riot. I don't know if it would help in your build, i really just wanted to post pics of my new bike. I'm going to change stem, bars and fork next month: blkmarkt stem, sic bars, and probably send my '05 z1 to nemesis for the conversion.










and a quick video of the four little jumps we're working on.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

*riot*

Just for reference... I'm 6'2" on a large Riot w/ 50mm Thomson stem, and really happy with it.

I agree with everyone who said get something other than the Saints. They are nice cranks (I have them on my mountain bike) but it just seems like a poor match for a steel dj frame. But if you are happy with them who cares.

Macneil makes nice stuff.


----------



## MlCHAEL (Jan 4, 2007)

fsdmusic said:


> Ive got Saints on my Blk Mrkt Mob and they look sick!


got any pics of it?

well i if i dont get saint's its most likely going to be hollowbites.

@ 2w4s and AW_: sweet bikes.

EDIT: it looks like its going to be hollowbites. I found a place that has them with euro BB for $140. and in the summer om going to the US to visit my cousins so i can buy that there.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

BikeSATORI said:


> yeah, the Fly's are 22mm... and I'd agree with Cru about runnin' it with euro bb... wait until this summer and you may not have to though!


I also just ran across this... https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o223/tonicfab/TF/recent006.jpg spanglish b.b. " It uses "Spanish" BB bearings in an external style BB for a euro BB. While the Spanish bearings aren't as tough as those found in Mid BB's, they are a lot better than anything currently found for a euro BB. It doesn't work for BMX chainline bikes, but it's perfect for Mountain Bike chainlines (50mm.) Production versions will be compatible with 68/73mm BB shells and the Shimano external BB tool. We oughta have these ready to sell late spring/early summer. Tony made these ones and they look great."


----------

